# cebolleta



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Toño...cebolleta! (Luego te explico otro sentido de "cebolleta").
> 
> Besos y gracias


 
¿por qué? ¿qué significa? Ya me has dejado con la duda.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> ¿por qué? ¿qué significa? Ya me has dejado con la duda.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Huy, esto no me lo esperaba yo de ti!  Un ejemplo que conocerás (o no): arrimar la cebolleta. (Ahora sí, no?,no me hagas explicarlo más!)


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Huy, esto no me lo esperaba yo de ti!  Un ejemplo que conocerás (o no): arrimar la cebolleta. (Ahora sí, no?,no me hagas explicarlo más!)


 
Claro que lo sabía, sólo era por chinchar un poco, a ver como lo explicabas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## chics

¿Arrimar qué? ¿Como meterla en una olla?


----------



## bb008

Hola

Yo si quiero saber qué es cebolleta, ví el hilo de alcachofa y me quedé con eso de cebolleta... ahora, veo este hilo vengo y están hablando en clave....


----------



## krolaina

No, no, no es en clave bb, es que me da vergüenza explicarlo... con "cebolleta" nos referimos a cierta parte viril... ¿ya? uf. Oye Anti échame una mano que a ti se te da mejor explicar estas frases.


----------



## Namarne

Sí, sí, krol, tú con tal de no explicar lo de la alcachofa de la señora, te pones a hablar de cualquier otra cosa...


----------



## bb008

No quiero pecar (no vayan a borrar el post), pero por casualidad es una película kro (lo digo por la alcachofa) llamada "virgen a los 40" que es la historia de un hombre que es virgen, el título lo dice todo, pero en la película pasan una parte de una chica bañandose y luego agarra su duchita telefónica... (y como dice mi mamá que ociosa)...


----------



## Namarne

Bb, por favor, y krol, pero ¿es que no habéis leído el post de la alcachofa? 
Ahí se explica todo, es de lo más inocente. Sólo fue que alguien le pidió a krolaina *contexto*, nada más: que explicara cómo fue el incidente de una señora con una alcachofa de la ducha. 
No sé, que mentes tan ociosas y calenturientas...


----------



## chics

No, no, que nadie aquí ha dicho aún (Kro, _mójate_...) que no sea un tío, que se golpeó con una cebolleta o alcachofa que estaba muy dura... y tampoco sabemos si se mojó o no el buen hombre. Si ya se había puesto su gel por tadas partes...

Claro que eso de que Krola habló de _accidente_, y eso les pasa a las mujeres, ¿no?

¿Crees que ocurrió tras comer unos _calçots_?


----------



## krolaina

chics said:


> No, no, que nadie aquí ha dicho aún (Kro, _mójate_...) que no sea un tío, que se golpeó con una cebolleta o alcachofa que estaba muy dura... y tampoco sabemos si se mojó o no el buen hombre. Si ya se había puesto su gel por tadas partes...
> 
> Claro que eso de que Krola habló de _accidente_, y eso les pasa a las mujeres, ¿no?
> 
> ¿Crees que ocurrió tras comer unos _calçots_?


 
Kro ha dado el contexto pertinente y adecuado...  así que hala!, a hablar de cebolletas que es el título del hilo (iba a preguntar por sinónimos pero no sé si será prudente después de ver cómo estáis hoy!). Y Chics, por favor, no enseñes la foto de los calçots... jaja


----------



## bb008

krolaina said:


> Kro ha dado el contexto pertinente y adecuado...  así que hala!, a hablar de cebolletas que es el título del hilo (iba a preguntar por sinónimos pero no sé si será prudente después de ver cómo estáis hoy!). Y Chics, por favor, no enseñes la foto de los calçots... jaja


 
Casualmente iba a preguntar de los *calcots...*


----------



## Namarne

bb008 said:


> Casualmente iba a preguntar de los *calcots...*


¡Marchando otro hilo, por favor!  
Bb, eso una palabra catalana, no sé si aquí procede.  Claro que después de hablar de cebolletas y de alcachofas, qué menos que esto: calçots (es lo que está dentro de la boca de esas personas).


----------



## bb008

Namarne said:


> ¡Marchando otro hilo, por favor!
> Bb, eso una palabra catalana, no sé si aquí procede.  Claro que después de hablar de cebolletas y de alcachofas, qué menos que esto: calçots (es lo que está dentro de la boca de esas personas).


 
En Venezuela (que casualidad, parece un juego de palabras) se llaman *"cebollín"...*


----------



## chics

Pues es el nombre de una verdura que se parece un poco a los puerros y a las cebolletas, o tal vez más a las cebollas tiernas. _Calçot_ es en catalán y no se si tiene nombre en castellano, debe de ser una variedad muy local, pero en Cataluña son muy apreciados. Se suelen comer hacia febrero, creo, a la brasa y con la famosa salsa de-calçots-que-es-distinta-a-la-romesco.

Precisamente le había comentado yo a la Krolaina que yo eso de arrimar lo entendía sólo en el aspecto culinario, que no sé yo como se come eso pero que si es como los calçots entonces sería arrejuntarlos sobre las brasas.

Y, amiga Kro, por aclamación popular voy a tener que poner una foto.

PD: Jo... se me ha adelantado Namarme (bueno, así veis la salsa, aunque lo interesante es probarla: es deliciosa) y aún le ha dado tiempo a bb de responder ¡seré lenta!


----------



## Dani California

Bueno, vamos a ver si nos aclaramos: por un lado está el hilo del pito, por otro el de la alcachofa (usease, el aparato con el que la supuesta "señora" se ha "accidentado", no sabemos si voluntaria o involuntariamente) y por último el de la cebolleta... pero con lo de los calcots ya no sé si habláis de la cebolleta...cebolleta o de la otra cebolleta.....

P.D. Anda Krolaina.... cuenta que le pasó a la señora.


----------



## Namarne

chics said:


> con la famosa salsa de-calçots-que-es-distinta-a-la-romesco.


 

(Genial la foto, eso buscaba yo y no lo encontré. Eso me pasa por "rápido".)


----------



## bb008

Dani California said:


> Bueno, vamos a ver si nos aclaramos: por un lado está el hilo del pito, por otro el de la alcachofa (usease, el aparato con el que la supuesta "señora" se ha "accidentado", no sabemos si voluntaria o involuntariamente) y por último el de la cebolleta... pero con lo de los calcots ya no sé si habláis de la cebolleta...cebolleta o de la otra cebolleta.....
> 
> P.D. Anda Krolaina.... cuenta que le pasó a la señora.


 
Bueno aquí ya no entiendo nada, estoy perdida...cuál hilo del pito...


----------



## Namarne

bb008 said:


> Bueno aquí ya no entiendo nada, estoy perdida...cuál hilo del pito...


¡Eso, eso! ¡Yo también me lo he perdido!  
(Ponnos el enlace, Dani.)


----------



## Dani California

Bueno, pito...pito no, más bien el hilo de la "bocina o claxon" (aunque en España es más bien pito)
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=748230
Creo que a este foro le iría bien el color "verde"


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Pues eso que llaman calcots aca se llaman cebollines o cebollas de cambray. Lo de la alcachofa sigo sin entenderlo, pero lo de la cebolleta ya lo entendí. ¿Será porque algunas veces al verle la cebolleta al hombre dan ganas de llorar? Lo que no sé es si de risa o de miedo...


----------



## chics

ToñoTorreón said:


> Lo de la alcachofa sigo sin entenderlo,...


Esto te lo explicará gustosamente Krolaina en su hilo sobre la alcachofa ¡ay!


----------



## krolaina

chics said:


> Esto te lo explicará gustosamente Krolaina en su hilo sobre la alcachofa ¡ay!


 
¡Gamberra! 

Sigamos con las cebolletas... no confundir "cebolleta" con "cebollón" (un estado de ánimo producido al llevar algún litro que otro de alcohol en el cuerpo). A ver Toñete, también por allí hay "cebollones"?


----------



## chics

krolaina said:


> "cebollón" (un estado de ánimo producido al llevar algún litro que otro de alcohol en el cuerpo) .


Cita poética del día :


> Vamos todos al salón, duba, duba,
> a coger un colocón, duba, duba, ¡eh!
> Y después del _cebollón_, duba, duba,
> habrá un buen polvorón, duba, duba, ¡eh!
> Los Inhumanos.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

No, cebollón no hay... pero tenemos el cebollazo, que es cuando comes grandes cantidades de cebolla y tu aliento huele a eso. Te puedes dar cuenta del hecho cuando a la persona que le estás hablando se le enchinan (rizan) las pestañas y el pelo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

ToñoTorreón said:


> Te puedes dar cuenta del hecho cuando a la persona que le estás hablando se le enchinan (rizan) las pestañas y el pelo.


 
  
Que bueno!!!!


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

No me puedo creer que despues de 25 posts todavía nadie ha explicado lo que Krol quería decir con cebolleta, y más concretamente con arrimar la cebolleta. Sí, vale más o menos se entiende, alguien lo ha insinuado, pero nadie ha tenido lo que hay que tener para decirlo claramente. Seguro que habéis pensado, ya vendrá el Antpax que como tiene la mente sucia seguro que lo pone, pues bien, una vez más tenéis razón, allá va (aunque esta me la debes delfina).

La cebolleta es una manera coloquial y algo vulgar a lo que técnicamente se conoce como glande y coloquialmente capullo (no pongo el enlace porque el DRAE lo explica mal). Y lo de arrimar la cebolleta se usa por ejemplo con ciertos bailes estilo perreo y eso.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> .(aunque esta me la debes delfina).
> 
> La cebolleta es una manera coloquial y *algo vulgar* Y lo de arrimar la cebolleta se usa por ejemplo con ciertos bailes estilo perreo y eso.


 
Te has portao, pa ti una cañica.  Yo me refería más bien a lo que ocurre en el metro en las horas punta...
Después de este hilo me temo que nadie volverá a comer cebolletas.


----------



## Namarne

Gracias, Ant, por aquí hay maestros de la cebolleta, de la corneta y del doble sentido, pero a mí si no me lo explican así, no lo entiendo.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Antpax said:


> La cebolleta es una manera coloquial y algo vulgar a lo que técnicamente se conoce como glande y coloquialmente capullo (no pongo el enlace porque el DRAE lo explica mal). Y lo de arrimar la cebolleta se usa por ejemplo con ciertos bailes estilo perreo y eso.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Que capacidad de ilustración Anti, eres sorprendente...Si no es así, ni me entero...



krolaina said:


> Te has portao, pa ti una cañica.  Yo me refería más bien a lo que ocurre en el metro en las horas punta...
> Después de este hilo me temo que nadie volverá a comer cebolletas.


Uff... eso es de lo último, hay que ver cada abusador que se monta...



Namarne said:


> corneta


Toño!, aquí el enlace , para lo de la trompeta... al parecer en España es corneta, yo ya no se...porque tu tambien le dices corneta.


----------



## Namarne

ROSANGELUS said:


> Toño!, aquí el enlace , para lo de la trompeta... al parecer en España es corneta, yo ya no se...porque tu tambien le dices corneta.


No sé por qué me da a mí que por vuestros pagos no es lo mismo tocar la trompeta que tocar la corneta...  (Bueno, instrumentos diferentes sí son.)  Aquí faltaría alguien que supiera hacerse entender como la hormiguita...


----------



## bb008

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> No me puedo creer que despues de 25 posts todavía nadie ha explicado lo que Krol quería decir con cebolleta, y más concretamente con arrimar la cebolleta. Sí, vale más o menos se entiende, alguien lo ha insinuado, pero nadie ha tenido lo que hay que tener para decirlo claramente. Seguro que habéis pensado, ya vendrá el Antpax que como tiene la mente sucia seguro que lo pone, pues bien, una vez más tenéis razón, allá va (aunque esta me la debes delfina).
> 
> La cebolleta es una manera coloquial y algo vulgar a lo que técnicamente se conoce como glande y coloquialmente capullo (no pongo el enlace porque el DRAE lo explica mal). Y lo de arrimar la cebolleta se usa por ejemplo con ciertos bailes estilo perreo y eso.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bueno *"eso de arrimar la cebolleta"*, sería en Venezuela (ojo sin hablar del caso del perreo/sangungueo y sus derivados) *"Pulir la hebilla"*, por supuesto mucho más decente en cuanto al perreo, eso se decían en la época de mí mamá.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

bb008 said:


> Bueno *"eso de arrimar la cebolleta"*, sería en Venezuela (ojo sin hablar del caso del perreo/sangungueo y sus derivados) *"Pulir la hebilla"*, por supuesto mucho más decente en cuanto al perreo, eso se decían en la época de mí mamá.


 
JAJAJA  
se te cayó la cédula Bb, ya vas a meter a tu mami...


----------



## stellasette

Hola a todos,
he leido todos los posts pero no he logrado entender todo lo que ustedes dijeron. Estoy traduciendo una novela y he encontrado este término dentro de la frase:

"Lo seguían un operario de sonido cebolleta en alto y una mulata, con un espectacular peinado afro, que no paraba de anotar en un cuadernito." 

Aqui no entiendo muy bien a que 'cebolleta' se puede referir. Puede ser que es un término despectivo, como para decir que este hombre no es muy listo, o algo así?
Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Lurrezko

En tu contexto, _cebolleta en alto_ me parece argot para hablar de un micro de ambiente. Algo como esto. ¿Tiene sentido?

Saludos


----------

